

India's Unique Citizen ID initiative - how would you build it using open source? - sandGorgon

http://www.indiatvnews.com/main/newsdetails.php?id=1711&#38;pg=index<p>The Indian govt. is setting up a Unique ID Authority, headed by ex-Infosys head honcho - a first for India, where only politicians head such positions.
From a technical standpoint however, that brings about a lot of challenges for a potential data set of one billion and where privacy laws are not as strongly understood as elsewhere. How would you architect such a system as well as its use?
Would you use traditional DBs for the backend, SAML for the data xchange and RFID based solutions for the cards?
======
digamber_kamat
No point in using big buzzwords. Given India's incompetence with building any
system, we should first hope that whatever technology they use is scalable.
Election commission did a commendable job of making Voter Identity Cards but
they entirely forgot to have the backend. They also forgot to put birth date
and put Age instead (its not funny).

I also feel that some open source technology must be used here. Even an
entirely new technology can be built.

